# Possibilité de supprimer achat dans liste



## stéphane83 (12 Octobre 2011)

Depuis peu j'ai remarqué la possibilité de gérer les achats précédents: 
En effet, il est possible d'en supprimer dans la liste Purchased:

J' espère que cette fonction sera possible dans l'iTunes Store aussi!


----------

